# Skimming blades.



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

There has been huge advancements of these blades over the past few years, beroxpert tapetech level 5 all of similar design people seem very happy with, i couldn't get any of those but found the ox speedskim which are a different design but im very pleased with them so much so i got all four sizes and the pole attachment. They go great and are a game changer when dealing with butts and patch up work, they fill and Ievel out like nothing i have ever had before so well worth adding these types of smoothing blades to your kit.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah Cazna, we are loving our skimming blades! We have Beroxpert & Tape Tech. We do lots of repair work and the blades are great for that!:thumbsup:
Between skimming blades and 3' rolls of Fibafuse, I'm actually starting to look like I know what I'm doing! :whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I’d like to see them in action. Who’s up to making a video?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

They are all over utube P.A.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSxp58dLkBA


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tried to post another but it just keeps repeating the one above.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

cazna said:


> They are all over utube P.A.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSxp58dLkBA



did some pretty stingy ceilings that way, shoot with 1.2 gal a min and a wonderful Finnish wipe sends me to Taper wonderland


Betcha 10 bucks Taper Wonderland would make a great song....:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That’s good stuff Joe. I’d really like to see the video of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

